# My GS bites my boy



## Jomin (Feb 23, 2013)

We just adopted an GS dog 8 days ago. He is smart, fun and awesome. He weighs 90 pounds, a large dog. We have 4 kids, 15, 13, 10 and 7. Things went well until the last few days he shows aggression towards my 10 y/o boy. He tried to bite my son several occasion and tonight he did and left some bruise marks on his leg through his thick jeans. 

He is perfect in all other areas, so I do not want to get rid of him but very worry for my son. 

Is he too old for training? Is there any thing I could do to eliminate this behavior? 

I am new and greatly appreciate your help.


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

Your dog is not too old for training and you should contact a trainer with knowledge of gsds. Can't say without seeing but gsds will try to herd kids and play rough when ramped up. When my grandchildren are running around the backyard mine will try this and I will put her on her lead. Please watch them carefully in the meantime until you can get the help of a trainer. I would be very careful since you have only had this dog for a short time and maybe keep him on a lead in house so you can control him around the kids.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

an adoption , just 8 days ago , is a "strange" dog . You don't know him, you don't know his history. Way , way too much freedom and privileges . That dog should not have had any contact with kids . "He tried to bite my son several occasion and tonight he did " -- several occasions ? one "tried" is one too many , immediate changes in management should have taken place right then and there.
you need to give the dog constructive confinement . When loose he has to have some rules and areas that are restricted , he can't do what he wants , when he wants . 
You say he is perfect in all other areas . What would they be ? Colour , weight, gender ? 
You don't know his history. Maybe he has bitten before .
Always err on the side of caution.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I just don't think this is a risk I would be willing to take. I am sure you will get some good guidance but the mother in me says "no way" "dog is out"

I do understand there may be ways to fix it but this dog would have ZERO contact with the kids until I was 100% (can you be that?) sure this is not ever going to happen again.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when you have children i think it's much better to get a pup.
when you rescue you don't know the dog's history. if i rescued
a dog and it showed any aggression towards my children he/she
would be taken back at the first sign of aggression. my children's safety
comes before the dog.


----------



## Chrissy (Feb 23, 2013)

With my dog I ALWAYS put him on lead when around children. He had never been around them; I consulted a behaviorist that specialized in German Shepherds before allowing any child to be around. Since your dog has already bitten your child I don't think I would give him another chance. If you have a behaviorist in your area I would not wait and do an emergency call. See what they advise. Always err on the side of caution with a dog you know little about!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

it may not have been aggression , but over stimulation - bunch of rambunctious wild kids, a dog with high prey drive , driven to target this particular boy . We don't know. 
This is like coming home with a goldfish and adding it to the tank. Not responsible or wise . 

Ground rules need to be set . Dog . Kids. Adults who need to wake up -- the first time that the dog locked eyes on the boy action should have been taken to prevent any harm coming to anyone -- dog (potentially teased beyond his ability to control self) . I am sort of thinking along this line because the dog always chose the one child so this may have been mock fighting , wrestling , teasing play (decoy) some sort of personal , unintentional , engagement. A fear aggressive dog would have been more scattershot , not so targetted. 

we need the OP to say more than they did .

In any case until problem 100% resolved , no contact with any of the kids . 

In a household with no rules even a pup will grow into something unmanageable and then 9 months later end up in a shelter , brought in as a distress give up.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I imagine age would be a factor as well, no? Understand it could probably be fixed. But it is a potentially tragic situation; a child that age is no match for a 90lb dog and severe damage could occur in a heartbeat.

My own Grim bit my husband the first day I had him when he was 2.5 (no skin break, husband stepped on his tail which was healing from surgery, no noise, dog just bit him on the leg-it was his one and only bite and he is now 9.5) -- We were guarded, spent more controlled time with him until we got to know him. He was a dog with a known past in a new envrionment though. 

This one has an unknown past and genetics. So it seems it needs to be taken VERY carefully. Understood kids can bring out the worst in dogs and this child is in the demographics of "kids who get bit".


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Contact the place where you adopted him from and see if they can give you some help - also what was going on when this happened.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Is this dog from a rescue or a shelter?

I'm 100% with Nancy. 

No contact with the children allowed. Leashed or crated only. *Call a professional trainer.* You have a large dog that has already bitten your child once and who outweighs at least two of them. I'm sure there is someone here who can direct you to a good trainer in your area.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

How exactly did this happen? What was going on when the dog bit?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Jomin said:


> We just adopted an GS dog 8 days ago. He is smart, fun and awesome. He weighs 90 pounds, a large dog. We have 4 kids, 15, 13, 10 and 7. Things went well until the last few days he shows aggression towards my 10 y/o boy. He tried to bite my son several occasion and tonight he did and left some bruise marks on his leg through his thick jeans.
> 
> He is perfect in all other areas, so I do not want to get rid of him but very worry for my son.
> 
> ...



Buy a crate, crate the dog and only let him out under controlled circumstances. 

When those kids are running in and out the prey drive can be triggered and that alone may have caused the reaction. Do not let the kids brawl around with a dog that you just had for 8 days. I would also get a trainer that works with you and the dog. Hands on Advise and a professional that sees what is actually going on, is important.


----------



## Jomin (Feb 23, 2013)

Thank you for all your wise advices. They make much sense. I will get a professional trainer ASAP. I will exhaust all options before I give up the dogs because I feel there is still a lot of hope in him. We adopted him from a young lady who moved to an apartment that does not allow dogs. She told us he is very good with kids. 

I mentioned he was perfect in all other things because of these (BUT, again, I am inexperienced with GSD):
He obeys our commands very well, all of us, even my son whom he bit - sit, down, come, stay, paw, fetch.

He does not show any aggression in any other way. In the morning he comes up to greet each of us individually with lots of gentle affection. He does it with my son also. The dog would come to his bed, wagging tail and put his face on the boy's lap for affection. He is super sweet with my 7 y / o daughter. 

He has absolutely no food guard aggression. We can take food from him easily, I mean reaching in his mouth to get a piece of meat out. 

He follows us closely when we take him out, comes immediately to us whenever we call him, regardless of what he is doing.

He likes to stay near us all the time, eager to get in the car for a ride, but always watches what we do so he can follow and obey.

But the biting was definitely NOT rough playing. Each incident was a surprise. The dog was laying on the floor, my son came near, dancing and jumping and swinging his arms, that's when the dog sprung up, yelled, barked and bit. The dog acted like he was in a dog fight.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jomin said:


> But the biting was definitely NOT rough playing. Each incident was a surprise. The dog was laying on the floor,* my son came near, dancing and jumping and swinging his arms*, that's when the dog sprung up, yelled, barked and bit. The dog acted like he was in a dog fight.


And there is your trigger. No more of this for awhile and I know it's hard for a child to not play but you have work to do if you are going to make this work. A good trainer should be able to teach you how to desensitize your dog through behavior modification.

Look up the Two Week Shutdown
http://www.bigdogsbighearts.com/2_week_shutdown0001.pdf


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Jomin said:


> But the biting was definitely NOT rough playing. Each incident was a surprise. The dog was laying on the floor,* my son came near, dancing and jumping and swinging his arms,* that's when the dog sprung up, yelled, barked and bit. The dog acted like he was in a dog fight.


This is raising the "prey drive triggered" flag for me, in addition to overstimulation. You have a brand new dog in a brand new environment with no structure, a small child dancing, jumping, (I'm assuming being loud), etc will easily overstimulate a dog in that situation. Structure, structure structure--for both the children and the dog. Teach them that approaching what is essentially a strange dog in such a manner is a no-no. Because the dog has no structure, he also has little impulse control-- so if it is prey drive, he indulges in it.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Yes! We used to all kids like that "Little Running Bite Sleeves."

Has links and a lot of text: Preventing Dog Bites TheOtherEndoftheLeash

Really great posters you can print and talk to the kids about: 
Free Downloads: Posters, Handouts, and More! | Animal Behavior and Medicine Blog | Dr. Sophia Yin, DVM, MS

Love this site: Doggone Safe - Home

This is a Suzanne Clothier recommended trainer: *NANCY REYES at FOR YOUR K9* Chicago, IL


----------



## Jomin (Feb 23, 2013)

LoveEcho-

What you said made much sense. Would you care to elaborate a bit more on the "structure". What kind of structures should I implement?


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Jomin said:


> LoveEcho-
> 
> What you said made much sense. Would you care to elaborate a bit more on the "structure". What kind of structures should I implement?


As others have suggested-- leashed at all times in the house (this is just for a bit), crate time, etc. Jax suggested the two-week shutdown, which is a great tool for a new adoptee who is easily over-stimulated. Practice NILIF (Nothing in Life is Free) with him-- it sounds like you do some obedience work, which is great! Incorporate it into everything you do with him-- before he gets fed, he has to work for it. Before he gets to go through a door, he sits, etc. Dogs thrive on consistency and rules, so that makes them even more important when a dog is in a new home. Farther down the road, involve your kids in it (your older children could probably start now, doing obedience with him). 

As for your kids, it's great that they're so excited to have a new dog! Use that to your advantage, and down the road (this is important-- definitely not yet) involve them in his care and training. For now, emphasize giving him his space. Don't yell, don't put your face close to his, be gentle, etc. Treating him as if he is a strange dog (because he is) is also great for learning how to meet strange dogs outside of the home as well, and it will build his trust and comfort level with them-- as well as theirs with him. 

Just gotta start slow! Remember-- you're as unfamiliar to him as he is to you. If you take the time to build that bond, it'll be rock solid


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Jax posted some information on how to introduce some structure. In the links I posted there are things like this (incl earn to learn similar to Nothing in Life is Free):
*Body Language of Fear and Anxiety in Dogs (poster)*








Every year over 4.5 million people are bitten by dogs. One of the most common causes of biting and aggression in dogs is fear. This color poster developed by Dr. Sophia Yin and illustrated by Lili Chin, shows the common as well as more subtle signs of fear and anxiety in dogs. Download the pdf version of the _Body Language of Fear and Anxiety in Dogs_. You are welcome to make copies to distribute for free. 

*How to Greet (and How Not to Greet) a Dog (poster)*








This color poster, developed by Dr. Sophia Yin and illustrated by Lili Chin, shows appropriate ways to interact and greet a dog while also illustrating the types of interactions to avoid. The poster is also available for free as a pdf download, which you can print on your own to hand out for free. Download the pdf version of _How to Greet a Dog_ poster.

*Kids and Dogs*







These two posters together show kids and parents the types of interactions they should AVOID with dogs as well as the types of play and interactions that are appropriate. *Learn to Earn Poster*


----------



## Jomin (Feb 23, 2013)

I am SO GLAD I found this forum, a wealth of knowledge. I wish I found it before I got the dog, BUT, it's not late at all. 

Thank you for all the great advices. I got a crate today. 

Reports since the biting incident: The dog is normal, no sign of any kind of aggression. talked to my son about not swinging his arms as he charges towards to dog like he did ( I believe it was the trigger). I have my son interact with the dog in the manners that are suggested: work (perform commands) for food and treats, feed from his hand. My son took him out for walks and the dog did great with him. 

The dog behaved was so good so I postpone the crate. 

Tonight he chased the cat ( we knew he was aggressive towards cats when we got him), so I put him in the crate. He looks so pathetic in it, I feel so bad, but I guess it's good for him and for us right? Frankly I do not care much about the cat, he is a mean cat.

Should I crate or leash him always for a few days? Would that cause any stress on the dog? I know many of you have advised me to do that but I hesitate since he behaves so well. He is a calm dog with cheerful yet somber demeanor. I guess he behaved so well that I did not registered that he is a strange dog. Sorry to sound so dumb, still a new, inexperienced owner of a GSD.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Jomin said:


> Thank you for all your wise advices. They make much sense. I will get a professional trainer ASAP. I will exhaust all options before I give up the dogs because I feel there is still a lot of hope in him. We adopted him from a young lady who moved to an apartment that does not allow dogs. She told us he is very good with kids.
> 
> I mentioned he was perfect in all other things because of these (BUT, again, I am inexperienced with GSD):
> He obeys our commands very well, all of us, even my son whom he bit - sit, down, come, stay, paw, fetch.
> ...


This would set my dog off. Hopefully you can find a trainer that can train the whole family. You can all learn the same commands, hand signals, body language, how to approach a dog, etc.

Here is a nice reference until you get a trainer:

Calming Signals Community

I would buy her book, its a short, fun read.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

I swear you have to teach a kid around a dog as much as you have to teach a dog around a kid. 
This one woman let her kids do anything around an animal (I know of), and the kid got hurt by a good dog. If a dog or horse gets sour over something it could be bad. No play bite ends with a mark thru jeans! Be or have a good trainer, and please do not let that dog around your kid.. Please do not have that dog around your kid if you do not know, okay...


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

I don't care if it 5 lbs or 100 lbs , not smart!


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

although a big dog can take a cow down. Please think and be smart for your kid


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

I gota go but I want to tell you a dog can snap without any warning, watch your kid, be safe


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

"My son took him out for walks and the dog did great with him. 

The dog behaved was so good so I postpone the crate"

Mistake . No child should have charge walking a dog of that size , especially a dog that is new , with unknown history , who has bitten him. 

"He looks so pathetic in it, I feel so bad, but I guess it's good for him and for us right? Frankly I do not care much about the cat, he is a mean cat."

Put the dog in the crate and get training for dog . Mean cat , (you better care) , expressive kids , the dog is acting in prey and needs to control his impulses .


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

carmspack said:


> "My son took him out for walks and the dog did great with him.
> 
> The dog behaved was so good so I postpone the crate"
> 
> ...


What? I must of got lost but people have control over a dog, and leave it up to a dog you might be getting what you asked for or worse! I have a cat and (not me but my hub) we made her boss


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

I made the cat boss, but my hubby has one


----------



## Jomin (Feb 23, 2013)

harmony said:


> I made the cat boss, but my hubby has one


That should be a universal law understood across all cultures and all species 

I am tethering him to me all day today. When I got the leash out and put on him, he was so excited, thinking we would go for a walk. Then I just got him 3 feet away from me the whole time when I did laundry, cleaning kitchen and sitting down by the computer. He was confused at first but then happy to oblige. 

I think I got a really nice, good dog, we just did not know what to expect at the beginning. I was not educated enough about this special breed.

Question- will I ever be able to train him to stop chasing the cat? He is 7 year old, he chases cats all his life (was told), I guess it's in his blood. 

Would the chasing cat thingy trigger more predictor instinct him and get it more difficult to train him to be obedient and calm awith human?


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

I have 3 children in my household, ages from 8-18. I have my GSD since 12 weeks, and she's now 20 months. I've had reactivity issues for a number of months where my dog would simply not be confortable around people in my home. Very unpredectable, and VERY DANGEROUS. 

Your house sounds like mayhem. You have jumping kids, running cats, and a new dog.

This is a situation where you could end up with a dead cat, and severely bitten children.

I don't want to come off as being overly judgemental, but it sounds as if you may not be suitable for this dog. A 90 ppund GSD, that already bit, in a home with children, and a cat being chased, by a dog being walked by a young child, is a recipe for disaster.

I'd be VERY CAREFUL with this dog, and seek lots of help.
Crate him, and make him get used to his environment. Get professional help, I'm sincerely concerned about the children's safety. I've been down this road recently, myself.
Trust me.

Look at this video....
It's a short video of my dog simply reacting to a child getting up from the kitchen table. I knew she would do this, so I made this video for informational purposes only. If anything, it shows how some dogs react to the high energy of children.

If my dog was loose, that kid gets a bite.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

The dog is seven YEARS old? Given away because of apartment move? 

Do you know this person and are sure there is not more to the story than you have been told? I am all in favor of rescuing an older dog but if there is a lot of history and a lot you don't know about, and you don't have experience with rescuing dogs, and with 4 kids.......that is a lot to take on...Has this dog had a thorough vet check, been evaluated by someone who knows dog behavior?

I don't know the answers...definitely someone needs to see the situation and work directly with you I would think. This is not like a crazy older puppy who may just need structure.


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

Sudden moves, loud noises will set a dog off. If the child is loud or moves quickly it will easily startle the dog, especially in a new environment. The dog didn't grow up with your kids. He doesn't know their behavior. He has developed no loyalty to them. You have to ease the dog into your family slowly and be very clear to the kids to be quiet and calm around the dog.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Jomin said:


> That should be a universal law understood across all cultures and all species
> 
> I am tethering him to me all day today. When I got the leash out and put on him, he was so excited, thinking we would go for a walk. Then I just got him 3 feet away from me the whole time when I did laundry, cleaning kitchen and sitting down by the computer. He was confused at first but then happy to oblige.
> 
> ...


Some things can be different or not, that depends. I took a SAR dog in one time that was cut from the program, even though it grew up with a cat the first year and half of her life and still killed the cat, then I took her! I never had a problem with her and we have had a cat, but I do understand after being with her why she was cut from that program. She made my kids a dam GOOD DOG!!! Oh, and how she loved to swim the kids:hug:!


----------



## Jomin (Feb 23, 2013)

Great Update:

I have good news! 

I have been working hard with my GSD using all advices, tools found here in the forum. I did the 12 mind games and it gave awesome results. 
Of course we also taught the kids to be respectful around the dog. 

Everything has been going great, the dog has been THE MOST obedient and calm that I've known. My kids are active and rambunctious at times, but it did not bothered him at all. 

At some point in time, when he was around the family, my husband did some karate moves (kicking, punching) and the dog jumped forward barking and attempted an air biting AT my husband. We quickly put him in the crate.

We of course quickly identified that the kicking and punch air is what set the dog off My son did that when he got bit several days ago (which is the whole reason of this threat).

So I did the desensitizing process. 

We put in in the crate, gave him a small treat to bring him to the pleasant mood. Then my H performed his karate kicking and punching the air. The dog went nuts in the crate (if he was out, I think he would have drawn blood). My H kept kicking and punching. At some point, the dog stopped going crazy. Then we stopped the stimulus and I have him a small treat.

We repeated that and every time he calmed down, we stopped and gave him a treat.

We eventual got the the point that he did nothing at all to respond to everyone outside the crate kicking punching air.

We then moved him out of the crate. I had him on leash. Gave him the command to sit and stay, and gave him treat. He was in a pleasant mood.

Then we had my husband approaching him kicking and punching air. The dog got startled and barked. I held the leash firm, called his name and gave the command stay. He stopped barking and kept his eyes on me. I praised him and gave him a treat, while my husband still jumping around and kicking and punching. I kelp the dog engage with me and the treat and the command stay. 

After about 5 minutes, the dog did not even give a look at the stimulus. We ended the session.

I felt that we are heading a right direction and I am planning to do this at least once a day to completely desensitize him. 

Any commend, please share. 

Anthony, Zocoyn and Pooky and others who gave me sound advice, I appreciate your wisdom very much. Anthony, your warning and concern (and the video you made) are very appreciated, they are not judgmental but matter of fact.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

*Congrats!*


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Although I think it is wonderful that you are taking the advice given to heart as you have, I really, really think you need to get an experienced, breed knowledgeable trainer in to work with your family and the dog. I am worried that as inexperienced trainers/handlers you are going to end up inadvertently reinforcing the very behaviors you want to eliminate.
Sheilah


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Jonin,
I don't have the level of experience or knowledge as others, but I suspect your actions may be doing more harm than good. 
The scene you describe about the dog being livid in the crate concerns me. 

My dog seemed ok, and past her issues. 
I gave her more freedom amongst my guests, and she wasn't as prepared for guests as much as I thought. 
Just because your dog calmed down to your karate kicks, doesn't mean he's over it. 
Please consult a professional, as advised. 
It doesn't take much to push these dogs over the top. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jomin (Feb 23, 2013)

Anthony8858 said:


> Jonin,
> 
> Just because your dog calmed down to your karate kicks, doesn't mean he's over it.
> Please consult a professional, as advised.
> It doesn't take much to push these dogs over the top.


Yes, I totally agree with these 3 points. I am excited about the direction we are heading, but I know we still have lots of work to do to get to the bottom of it. It is true of what you described in your previous post:



Anthony8858 said:


> Your house sounds like mayhem. You have jumping kids, running cats, and a new dog...A 90 ppund GSD, that already bit, in a home with children, and a cat being chased, by a dog being walked by a young child, is a recipe for disaster.


The way he went crazy in the crate was exactly like the dog in your video. But I only gave him treats and praises to reinforce his calmness, not when he was aggressive. 

At this moment I can't afford professional trainer to come to my house, so I am making up with putting my 100% effort into learning and applying what I learn and try my best to eliminate the possibility of disasters. In a couple weeks when I get that tax refund money, we can talk about a professional trainer 

Thanks again!


----------



## Jomin (Feb 23, 2013)

sit said:


> Although I think it is wonderful that you are taking the advice given to heart as you have, I really, really think you need to get an experienced, breed knowledgeable trainer in to work with your family and the dog. I am worried that as inexperienced trainers/handlers you are going to end up inadvertently reinforcing the very behaviors you want to eliminate.
> Sheilah


Yes, I agree that I need an experience trainer. That will come when I get that tax refund 

Thanks!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i know that you mean well with your "desensitization" procedure, but since you are not experienced, and particularly not experienced with this breed, and this is not a dog who is a puppy or a dog you've had since he was a puppy, i'm so afraid you're playing with fire. you could think everything is going just great and all of a sudden...

i am not a trainer or a behaviorist, but i've had these dogs all my very long life and have been involved in rescue since '07. it has been my experience that people throw way too much at these dogs way, way too soon.


----------



## Jomin (Feb 23, 2013)

Another question I would like to ask:

Since a few members mentioned that it's important to know the dog's genetic, I do have his AKC paper. Having his parents; info, breeder and stuff like that from the paper, what do I need to look for?

Thank you!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Jomin said:


> Another question I would like to ask:
> 
> Since a few members mentioned that it's important to know the dog's genetic, I do have his AKC paper. Having his parents; info, breeder and stuff like that from the paper, what do I need to look for?
> 
> Thank you!


Post your dog's pedigree and I am sure you will get at least a little information from other members. 

I know how hard it can be to afford everything, especially if you didn't plan on an expense when you initially looked at general costs. But unless your tax refund is due within the next day or two, I don't think you can really afford to wait. Find a good trainer now, find a way to pay for it now and take it from there. I would not wait. I am concerned for everyone's safety, including the dog. 
Sheilah


----------



## Jomin (Feb 23, 2013)

I contacted a dog trainer before and was quoted $500 for in-home visit. It is way out of my reach. But tonight I checked at Chicago Canine Academy, they charge $75 for a private session in home. I can afford that. 

does anyone have experience with or know the reputation of this place?

This is the AKC info of his parents: 

Sire Kamiro Aus Sithonia DN05610501

Dam Little Nikki Vom Austin DL89206902


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

You don't necessarily need "in house" training, group classes would be a good way to start  You need more than one in house session, both you and the dog have to learn together, and then you need to teach the kids 

What you were describing with the "desensitising", be careful, him looking away and "avoiding" the situation is not the same as him accepting it calmly. 

Also do not to use the crate as "punishment" when he does something "wrong" - if you crate train him properly the crate should be his safe haven where he can go to get away from everyone and have some quiet space where he feels secure.

You sound like you think that everything is going to be right in a few days you're saying that you have now taught the dog and the kids - it doesn't happen that fast honestly you have weeks if not months of hard work ahead of you.

I'm not trying to be mean or nasty I would like you to keep this dog, you did a good thing to adopt him - I don't want this to go bad and end up with him being put down because he bites one of your family members because of a situation you did not expect!!


----------



## JennaMae (Jun 28, 2008)

Jomin said:


> I contacted a dog trainer before and was quoted $500 for in-home visit. It is way out of my reach. But tonight I checked at Chicago Canine Academy, they charge $75 for a private session in home. I can afford that.
> 
> does anyone have experience with or know the reputation of this place?
> 
> ...


I am in Chicago and I help run German Shepherd Rescue, Inc. just curious where did you get this dog? I know Jim at Chicago Canine Academy and I am not sure that is the right trainer for you unless you. He is a hard on a dog, prong collar training with the yank them correction method. I have boarded my dogs before there and they have come home happy so don't get me wrong. I know several pits that train there and Jim has trained my son, not my dog to work with out dog. Because my son was the problem, not the dog. Sometimes little boys listen better to men. I am a single mom so.... I can recommend a great behaviorist that comes to your house for $75 call Rendy her website is Chicago Dog Training – Group Dog Classes & Private Dog Classes – Anything Is Pawsible or a trainer we use is Dennis Hill (847) 662-5150, DogSense with Dennis Hill - Training he also has several videos on you tube. He is a little more expensive. If you got this dog from a rescue they should be providing you with support and trainers. At least that is what we do. We also would take the dog back. But I will be honest with you, I would of never place a dog in your family with out knowing that dog was rock solid. I would of also did an intro separately with each member of your family or like someone else mentioned I would of placed a puppy with your family. I may retract that statement though.... I forgot the ages of your children. I have to go back and look. That many children is hard on any dog with a herding instinct.


----------



## JennaMae (Jun 28, 2008)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Yes! We used to all kids like that "Little Running Bite Sleeves."
> 
> Has links and a lot of text: Preventing Dog Bites TheOtherEndoftheLeash
> 
> ...



We use Nancy too for our rescue dogs! I second that. She is great and she has classes you can take your dog to as well.


----------



## Jrnabors (Sep 7, 2012)

I'd get rid of the dog personally. My kids are more to me than a dog.


----------



## JennaMae (Jun 28, 2008)

Jomin said:


> I am SO GLAD I found this forum, a wealth of knowledge. I wish I found it before I got the dog, BUT, it's not late at all.
> 
> Thank you for all the great advices. I got a crate today.
> 
> ...


That is no fair to the cat who lived there first. This is also triggering the prey drive in the dog. Don't just put him in the crate after he chases the cat there is no connection to the behavior. So you have 4 kids and a cat... Cat also triggers prey drive.


----------



## JennaMae (Jun 28, 2008)

Jomin said:


> Great Update:
> 
> I have good news!
> 
> ...


Do you have a bite suit on while holding that leash? I do not recommend doing this on your own. A dog this size can rip your face off. Also, your son should not be walking a dog like that with a prey drive. What if they crossed a cats path, or a rabbit? Or another dog who acts fearful and a fight starts. You need to increase your homeowners insurance and make sure it even allows German shepherds. Your situation really concerns me. We obviously live close if you connected with Chicago Canine Academy. Did you get the vet records on the dog by chance?


----------



## JennaMae (Jun 28, 2008)

Jomin said:


> Another question I would like to ask:
> 
> Since a few members mentioned that it's important to know the dog's genetic, I do have his AKC paper. Having his parents; info, breeder and stuff like that from the paper, what do I need to look for?
> 
> Thank you!


What line did he come from? Post the parents names and breeder. I am curious too. Just an FYI we turned away a 90lb male recently and could not take him into our rescue. I wonder if they came to us in our owner surrender program.


----------



## JennaMae (Jun 28, 2008)

Jrnabors said:


> I'd get rid of the dog personally. My kids are more to me than a dog.


Jim me too. I have a foster who demonstrated dog to dog aggression with that I decided to place her and keep the dogs separate. I can't have that with a child in the house.


----------



## JennaMae (Jun 28, 2008)

Bump! Would like to hear an update. Worried about this situation.


----------



## JennaMae (Jun 28, 2008)

JennaMae said:


> Bump! Would like to hear an update. Worried about this situation.


When people don't come back, I assume the worst. I bet I see this dog at animal control next week.  I hope everything is ok.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

There are a lot of very good posts here. I'd highly recommend re-reading all of Carmen's & taking her advice very, very seriously.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

FTR, I generally prefer carefully chosen adult dogs with small children. They are old enough, mature enough, to have a wisdom & judgment that can't be expected from a pup. They're also sturdier and less easily injured or frightened. They tend to be giving & emotionally fulfilling in ways that (IMO) pups just aren't.


----------



## Jomin (Feb 23, 2013)

Hello,

I owe a big apology for my lack of follow up to everyone who were concerned and offered me great advices. 

Everything is GREAT. My dog has turned out to be my dream dog. He has everything I hope for in a dog. 
The aggression went away, he is part of our family, loves the kids, plays gently, is obedient and super smart.
There is absolutely NO more growling or barking at anyone in our family or outsider EVER since the last incident I reported. He is calm, gentle and quick to learn any commands we teach him. He has become best friend with our kids and a family member. 
I really do not have any concern or issue with "my perfect dog", totally happy with him 

Thank you for ALL your support and wisdom on this board.


----------



## Jomin (Feb 23, 2013)

JennaMae said:


> We obviously live close if you connected with Chicago Canine Academy. Did you get the vet records on the dog by chance?


JennaMae, yes, we must live close by. I live in Lincolnwood, by McCormic and Pratt. There is a 4 mile trail from Devon to Goft, if you ever run your dog by this area, Hero and I would love to meet up with you


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Great news! Nice to see things work out.


----------



## rach10 (May 31, 2017)

I know this is a rather old thread but I wondered how old your boy is now and how he is doing? Did you get him from the breeder directly? We have an 11year old boy and it's the same parents! He's amazing and we'd love to get another one that is in his line.


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

lol


I don't even have kids yet, and this:


"_Things went well until the last few days he shows aggression towards my 10 y/o boy. He tried to bite my son several occasion and tonight he did and left some bruise marks on his leg through his thick jeans._ "


Makes me think of sudden flashes of light and moving dirt with a shovel if you catch my drift. :|


The FIRST time he nipped at any family members a dog would be strongly corrected and crated. Then it would be slowly introduced to that person via training only, he/she would learn this person has power over her and is NOT to be herded or attacked.


ETA shoulda checked the date, glad things worked out so well!!


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

rach10 said:


> I know this is a rather old thread but I wondered how old your boy is now and how he is doing? Did you get him from the breeder directly? We have an 11year old boy and it's the same parents! He's amazing and we'd love to get another one that is in his line.


welcome. i don't know if you ever joined a web forum before but when someone has 12 posts and hasn't even logged on in 4 years, says on his profile, he's not going to respond. there is literally a 0% chance. go screw around some more so you have enough posts to start a welcome thread and post pics of your dog. just not on 4 year old threads.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

An adult dog that seriously bites a child is NOT going to leave just bruises. This could be overstimulation, or it could be the dog disciplining/herding the child. I had a female that was not safe with kids. She would bite them if they tried to get in her face or hug her. When I asked an experienced trainer about the risk, she said it was like a mother dog disciplining a pup: if my dog had a SERIOUS aggression issue, we wouldn't be talking a small scratch or some bruising, but a trip to the E.R. and major stitches. As we had no children of our own, we just kept her away from the wee ones, or only allowed them touch her under VERY careful supervision.

Err on the safe side, and don't allow the child contact with the dog until you can get help from a trainer! We have no idea of the body language the dog was showing at the time this happened: he could have been playing too roughly, he could have been attempting to herd your boy, or he could have be lashing out in anger over something.


----------

